# Favourite shop-bought slings?



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

I've just been getting loads of help and advice from a lot of you guys on starting out and slingshot building. You've been a big help.
Try not to laugh too hard but - I'm interested if there are any clear favourites amongst the retail slingshots available. One from simpleshot has caught my eye and a couple of others out there.
I'm still waiting for my cutter before I can put my naturals together and I'm desperate to start shooting now my ammo has arrived.
Plus I just want to see the difference between a totally symmetrical manufactured piece and my naturals!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

My very first frame was bought and a beaut..... SimpleShot Scout LT


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Torque is a winner for versatility , bands or tubes , either hand hold and great for customizing to your hearts desire in any medium. I haven't seen a pattern any where and bought one that I traced to make a hybrid template with a better handle.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Whytey said:


> My very first frame was bought and a beaut..... SimpleShot Scout LT


Thanks 👍


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

cromag said:


> Torque is a winner for versatility , bands or tubes , either hand hold and great for customizing to your hearts desire in any medium. I haven't seen a pattern any where and bought one that I traced to make a hybrid template with a better handle.


🙂 thanks mate


----------



## Bubsy (11 mo ago)

My 1st catty was a wasp Enzo with clips, it's my most used frame. Cracking bit of kit


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pocket Predator Mini Taurus. Any Pocket Predator model.
Barnett Strike 9 is a great hammer grip slingshot for beginners,
just replace the giant tubes and pouch with flat bands. One of my favorites.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

First bought was a Fowler Hornet still have it.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> First bought was a Fowler Hornet still have it.


..... but is it your favourite? 
Mine is the only one I've purchased.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whytey said:


> ..... but is it your favourite?
> Mine is the only one I've purchased.


Why yes sir it is my favorite production frame


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

PP mini-taurus and Scorpion are some of the most comfortable frames I have shot. I still need to try the PP Curve and hunter models.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My favorite frame is the one I'm shooting, and that may change a couple times a day.
But as a mediocre builder, my production favorites are the Simple Shot Axiom Champ (purchase price is a bargain template, but I usually build as OTT version) and the Pocket Predator Ranger(template available on the Forum). I've made templates from my new Pocket Predator Ring Finger Hunter, too, although a template of the original version is on the Forum. I also have a Simple Shot Jelly Bean that I used to make a template for a flat-topped version and I've made a lot of those.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

KawKan said:


> My favorite frame is the one I'm shooting, and that may change a couple times a day.
> But as a mediocre builder, my production favorites are the Simple Shot Axiom Champ (purchase price is a bargain template, but I usually build as OTT version) and the Pocket Predator Ranger(template available on the Forum). I've made templates from my new Pocket Predator Ring Finger Hunter, too, although a template of the original version is on the Forum. I also have a Simple Shot Jelly Bean that I used to make a template for a flat-topped version and I've made a lot of those.


Thanks kawkan 👍


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

"Wasp FTC" - OTT Slingshot | waspslingshots


The NEW Wasp FTC Slingshot OTT Frame Designed by John Jeffries, adapted for manufacture by Wasp . The Frame is unique in its own right, it can be held utilising two different styles.Your choice !Handle sweeping down Mustang style OR Handle sweeping upwards Raptor style.Left or Right Hand hold...




www.waspslingshots.co.uk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Simpleshot Scout is still one of my all time favorites, I own a few.

Seljan @Tremoside is my go-to frame. I missed out on order the Slant 1.2 (still kicking myself) but love this one.





__





Loading…






proshotcatapults.com


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Slide-Easy said:


> "Wasp FTC" - OTT Slingshot | waspslingshots
> 
> 
> The NEW Wasp FTC Slingshot OTT Frame Designed by John Jeffries, adapted for manufacture by Wasp . The Frame is unique in its own right, it can be held utilising two different styles.Your choice !Handle sweeping down Mustang style OR Handle sweeping upwards Raptor style.Left or Right Hand hold...
> ...


I like the look of these. Uk for me too


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Simple Shot is a great place to buy from. Great slingshots and even better customer service. I have two Beanflips frames that I like a lot.
I have a Torque X on the way (smaller than the regular Torque). Let’s see if that one becomes a favorite.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

original torque and my onlyTTF fave is the Pocket Predator Scorpion,however i am mostly a PFS shooter so again SS pickle and PP Tag


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thought I would weigh in lol. My two most favorite production frames are the Simple Shot Scout XT and the Axiom champ also by Simple Shot


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Just ordered a wasp enzo. Love the look of their frames. And they're in the UK, not far from me at all. I didn't look at the shipping costs for simpleshot though.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Being that you're in the UK, get an NLS from @Booral121 
Your best slingshots for the money!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

WASP Enzo, especially the G10 Targetmaster, and of course frames from Bill Hays. I have a Ranger 2020 OTT, two Pocket Rangers, one Hunter 2020, they are as good as it gets.

edit: +1 for frames from @Booral121. I have two NLS, one hybrid, one board cut, sensational good. Not shop-bought, but just PM him, he's a good guy.


----------



## Greyhound (2 mo ago)

Well my wasp enzo arrived the other day and I just got out to shoot it.










An hour or so shooting the 8mm that came with it. A few hits here and there at just 7/8 yards on the 3inch target that was also supplied - I've got a long way to go but I enjoyed every second of it. I've never really shot a sling in earnest before. I used to do archery years ago and I got pretty good, but that was another lifetime.

To be honest though, I just can't wait to get my first natural set up. It was seeing naturals on YouTube that inspired me a couple years ago when I whittled this from Cedar with my pocket knife -








It's simple stuff compared to the stunning work I've seen on here, but it fits my hand like a glove (unlike the wasp enzo) and it's truly mine. 
Life intervened in a big way and I forgot all about it. But now it's out from the back of a drawer and the only holdup now is getting a couple more bits to put my band jig together. Like I say, I made this two or more years ago - now I'm giving it the BLO soak treatment I've seen some of you guys doing.

Shooting my new enzo really reminded me of my archery days. It's very similar, except you can't really take 10 bows into the woods with you. Of course, with slinging you can, if you ever wanted to, plus you've got the pleasure of crafting your own for a minimal cost. Of course learning to be a bowyer would take a long long time, as does bowmaking itself. But this must be the most democratic shooting sport there is. And it fits in your pocket.

And thanks again for all the advice


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I’d have to go with my SS Scout LT, then a Wasp Enzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Pocket Predator Boy Scout or Simple Shot Scout for me. Love the both!


----------

